# At a Glance



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats the matter wit youse guys? For 30 bux, the "realism" is astounding!










You'll be the envy of all your friends cruising along the boulevard with Coachwork styled by Akimbo. A lightly phone poled roof is accentuated by a Marty Feldman vectored B pillar; as well as a vent window set in bathroom caulk, using the cattywompus method, originally pioneered by the legendary Hap Hazzard. 

This release's standard options package features a craptacular chassis fit to compliment the special edition spawning season fisheye finish; with festering bubble rust under the vinyl top transition, all included at no extra charge. 

Sealing the deal are dealer installed options like the smartly snaggled front wheel well, and slopped on rear bumper by Harry Highschool. A calculatingly cockeyed fender Tampo provides that added touch of terminal velocity.

Truly a marvel.

*******

Lord, please take pity on our hobby. :freak:


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha, nice, made my morning! I can't believe the shoddy stuff people will accept now-a-days, but I guess with nothing else being offered AW can get away with it. All the commotion about how great the Camaro vs Mustang set cars are when in reality they are absolutely horrible sculpts, but again there is nothing else out there so what can you do?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Ha Ha, ............but tell us..............what do you really think?
Yes that Nova is pretty awful. The other three didn't look so bad but I haven't seen any close up pics of the front back and sides - Anyone else?

Bill funny stuff there, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

What do ya do? Ya don't buy it. Why would I buy it? I don't want it. Not when AFX stuff looks so good, and when RaceMasters stuff LQQKS so GREAT. I'll just keep plugging along picking up AFX new and old as I go.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

My oldest step daughter had that 1-1 car but in gold and a 4 door. Got it for free after it was 10 years old from her grandfather. After another 10 years of hard use, no maintenance, a few minor fender benders and scrapes, it looked pretty much like the car in Bill's post. So what's the problem? The toy is very realistic.

Later The maybe the only thing they had to work from was a picture of a 20 year old survivor Rockinator


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Price.......I wouldn't buy it at half the price.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

LOL Bill, too funny but true! It seems new car offerings would be welcome to the market if palatable in price and quality.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TheRockinator said:


> My oldest step daughter had that 1-1 car but in gold and a 4 door. Got it for free after it was 10 years old from her grandfather. After another 10 years of hard use, no maintenance, a few minor fender benders and scrapes, it looked pretty much like the car in Bill's post. So what's the problem? The toy is very realistic.
> 
> Later The maybe the only thing they had to work from was a picture of a 20 year old survivor Rockinator


HEY!! I got a '70 Gold 4dr. Nova 4 HS. Graduation (1976) :thumbsup:
did her's have the rubber floor mat (taxi interior) & 250 6cyl. also ???

yup, "VAGE" similarities in appearance @ Best 
2-Badd :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe it's the Beverley Hills Cop version?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Beverly Hills Slop


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

here is some interesting reading:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=324143


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> HEY!! I got a '70 Gold 4dr. Nova 4 HS. Graduation (1976) :thumbsup:
> did her's have the rubber floor mat (taxi interior) & 250 6cyl. also ???
> 
> yup, "VAGE" similarities in appearance @ Best
> ...


 Hey, I had a '73 Olds Omega for many years with 3 on the tree, and a 250.

I had that 6 banger running 12s in the qtr mile before I sold it. Easiest motor I ever worked on, and wish I still had it.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Chevy 250 six was just about the best one out there. Maybe the exception would be the Hudson six?


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Interesting reading. Funny to see all the banned users in those old threads. Yeah, I stopped being interested in AW after about Release 2. It was clear the chassis was simply too far behind the tjet/AFX of old to ever become a realistic driver. I think the best days were the J/L Playing Mantis days. HO racers simply needed more bodies (AFX and tjet) to put on their old school chassis. There are plenty of old chassis out there and even the most neglected tjet is easily made smooth and fast with little effort. There are folks still sitting on CASES of NOS tjet chassis. Heck, run an Magnatraction car next to a BNIB AW car and you will realize how much has been lost, or should I say how much folks in the hobby today put up with. We went through all this in the 1/32 Renaissance days of the early 2000s. Back then, we only put up with Fly due to their detailed bodies. But even Fly had true rims, brass bearing axles, and perfect can motors. Other lesser makes in 1/32 tried to give the consumer poorer quality cars and the resulting lack of acceptance showed.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Sure thing. I read and re- read a lot of that last night. Several good posts by Grandcheapskate, Bill Hall, and 22 Tall

A lot of times I come on here and lurk in the way back stuff for the info.

I had contemplated bumping that one up with a new post but thought it might tick some people off for bringing back a "dead" or "Old" thread but I think it is extremely relevant


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Tuxedo said:


> Chevy 250 six was just about the best one out there. Maybe the exception would be the Hudson six?


The stovebolt line of Chevy 6's were bullet proof. Luggers, stump pullers, start at 30° below if they had a good battery. @ 200,000 they started burning oil some times by the bucket and could still out tow a Ford, Chevy, Dodge smallblock V/8 on the hills of Duluth. My older brother had a towing business and all of his under 2 ton wreckers where 6cly Chevys, because as he put it they didn't have to go fast they just had to tow cars and trucks up the hills to the shop without popping a cork. His larger trucks C50-60-70 had 366 and 427 chevy truck blocks. The D600-700 ran 361 and 413 Dodges. Remember diesels were few and far between for light and medium trucks pre 1973. No more Ford trucks, after he folded a couple frames doing recovery work.

He had two pet trucks.....a 66? 3/4 ton Dodge and 67 3/4 ton Chevy both 4X4's. He stuffed a 427 into the Chevy, and a 413 into the Dodge. They were kinda his babies only he used them


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Bill
I think that Nova was the one I sent to the bone yard after we rolled IT down the montane 
They sold it to a body shop were the bookkeeper got in trouble for having her hand in the cookie jar 
So they ran out of money on the rebuild.

gt40


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> The stovebolt line of Chevy 6's were bullet proof. Luggers, stump pullers, start at 30° below if they had a good battery. @ 200,000 they started burning oil some times by the bucket and could still out tow a Ford, Chevy, Dodge smallblock V/8 on the hills of Duluth. My older brother had a towing business and all of his under 2 ton wreckers where 6cly Chevys, because as he put it they didn't have to go fast they just had to tow cars and trucks up the hills to the shop without popping a cork. His larger trucks C50-60-70 had 366 and 427 chevy truck blocks. The D600-700 ran 361 and 413 Dodges. remember diesels were few and far between for light and medium trucks pre 1973. No more Ford trucks, after he folded a couple frames doing recovery work.
> 
> He had two pet trucks.....a 66? 3/4 ton Dodge and 67 3/4 ton Chevy both 4X4's. He stuffed a 427 into the Chevy, and a 413 into the Dodge. They were kinda his babies only he used them


Those Chevy Inline 6 cylinders were great. I currently drive what is probably the last of the Chevy I6 vehicles. It is a 2002 Chevy TrailBalzer with the aluminum 4.2L (about 254ci) 4 valve per cylinder dual overhead cam version. My Trailblazer has plenty of power, and has a towing capacity of about 5,500 lbs. I get around 20 mpg. Some of the newer engines get better mpg, but they don't have the towing capacity.

Here is more engine info from wikipedia:

The LL8 (or Vortec 4200), is a straight-6 truck engine. It was the first Atlas engine, and was introduced in 2002 for the Chevrolet TrailBlazer, GMC Envoy, and Oldsmobile Bravada, the engine is also in use in the Buick Rainier, Saab 9-7, and the Isuzu Ascender. It displaces 4,160 cc (254 cu in),[2] with a 93 mm (3.7 in) bore and 102 mm (4.0 in) stroke. It has four valves per cylinder, utilizes dual-overhead cams DOHC design, and features variable valve timing on the exhaust cam, a first for GM Inline engines. When introduced, this engine's power was 270 hp (200 kW) at 6000 rpm and torque was 275 lb·ft (373 N·m) at 3600 rpm. 2003 saw a slight bump in power to 275 hp (205 kW), while torque was unchanged. For 2006, power was increased to 291 hp (217 kW) at 6000 rpm and torque to 277 lb·ft (376 N·m)) at 4800 rpm with the addition of a MAF and a complete internal redesign of the engine; however due to the new SAE rating procedures ratings can vary slightly between years. Engine redline is 6300 rpm. *The LL8 was on the Ward's 10 Best Engines list for 2002 through 2005 and was the basis for all the other Atlas engines.* With the closing of the Moraine, Ohio plant and the termination of the GMT360 platform (Chevrolet TrailBlazer, GMC Envoy, etc.) the production of the LL8 was also terminated.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

GT40 said:


> Bill
> I think that Nova was the one I sent to the bone yard after we rolled IT down the montane
> They sold it to a body shop were the bookkeeper got in trouble for having her hand in the cookie jar
> So they ran out of money on the rebuild.
> ...


Agreed! I vote "AYE" Lets roll it down the mountain as you indicated. 

In all fairness, the commemorative "Amy" model, much like her mug shot, is nothing a complete mechanical refit, strip and repaint couldnt fix. I'll need therapy, to help me unsee what I saw when viewing that model. Maybe some Novacaine for the pain. 

It's hard not to imagine what could have been done with all those cookies. In the greater perspective it provides a fairly blanket answer to a lot of rather pointed questions, that have been asked about Otto Whirled 2.0 over the years.

Lucy got's some serious 'splainen to do.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Bill
You crack me up *novacaine*


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

No matter who said what, I still do not buy anything AW makes.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Speaking of Chevy inline 6's. If you go back to the late 60s Dirt Tracks, iI'm trying to recall the class it was either Hobby Sport of limited sportsman most of the cars were running 235 Six's including my Dads 53 Ford  Started with a Flat Head eight then went to the Chevy  Inline six was the first car I pulled a head off of also a 63 Chevy Biscayne station wagon 3 on the column was what I learned to drive in at age 14 in SC


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

vaBcHRog said:


> Speaking of Chevy inline 6's. ... a 63 Chevy Biscayne station wagon 3 on the column was what I learned to drive in at age 14 in SC


73 Olds Omega 250 straight 6 with 3 on the tree @15 here.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

65 Impala SS with 235 straight Six and slipNslide PowerGlide trans. the trans was worked and snapped the shift. was my Mom's and I beat the stuffing out of that car!
LOL


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> slipNslide PowerGlide trans


My '57 Chevy had one of those. After having it repair once, then barely making it back to Long Beach, California after a trip to Oregon I replaced it with a Cadillac TH400 three speed automatic with a shift kit in it. I had the long caddy end housing, so I had to get my driveshaft cut. It was only 45 inches long.


----------

